# Help Sexing a P. Griffinii



## DETHCHEEZ (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey

Need some help on how to sex an adult Griffin's

1st I need to sex the one I have

But looking for a mate

So if you have any adults available

Please LMK

Thanx

Eric


----------



## DETHCHEEZ (Sep 19, 2013)

Here's a Pic If That Helps

Thanx Again


----------



## gripen (Sep 19, 2013)

Male


----------



## SilentDeviL (Sep 19, 2013)

Looks like a female to me ... Male have green line on the wings .


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2013)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=7110


----------



## SSimsswiSS (Sep 20, 2013)

It does look like a female. I have 3 fresh adult males (with the green side lines). So can drop off on way home, one night next week.


----------



## gripen (Sep 20, 2013)

The reason I said male is because of the shiny wings. I know this works for sexing in most mantids I could be wrong though.


----------



## agent A (Sep 20, 2013)

i vote female


----------



## DETHCHEEZ (Sep 21, 2013)

SSimsswiSS said:


> It does look like a female. I have 3 fresh adult males (with the green side lines). So can drop off on way home, one night next week.


Hey Everyone

Thanx for the advice / Appreciate it

It be a Female

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mike

Sweet

I'll email you when I'm more awake


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2013)

gripen said:


> The reason I said male is because of the shiny wings. I know this works for sexing in most mantids I could be wrong though.


Please explain how "shiny wings" is a valid method for determining gender in most mantids?


----------



## gripen (Sep 22, 2013)

I retract my statement. I can not find enough information to back up my claim. If I find the place I read this in I will post a link.


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2013)

gripen said:


> I retract my statement. I can not find enough information to back up my claim. If I find the place I read this in I will post a link.


Please do.


----------

